# Height of lathe spindle from floor



## PTsideshow (Jan 7, 2012)

What height should the lathe spindle be from the floor. I have found enough different spindle heights to make it confusing on the specs for the lathes.
Should it be even with the elbow height from the floor with the lower arm/hand bent 90°at the elbow. Or some other things that have to be figured in. I plan on standing upright to turn, I have a bench top lathe and before I weld up a frame etc. would like an idea so I can do it only once?
thanks
:clown:


----------



## randyrls (Jan 7, 2012)

Glen;  I have my lathe lower than the recommended height.  I can bend over the lathe and look down on it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2012)

I had mine lower than my elbow for quite a while and after a while of turning, my neck and back would be killing me.  I ended up raising it up to just above my elbow at 90 ° and I can now turn all day with no pain.  It made a HUGE difference for me.


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 7, 2012)

The spindle height should more or less correspond to the height of your elbow joint.  For me, it relieved a lot of stress on my back.  Had to raise my lathe approx. six inches and it was worth it.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 7, 2012)

Well it sounds like if it is close to the elbow height it will better from the start.
:clown:


----------



## BKelley (Jan 7, 2012)

Height of spindle from floor depends entirely on height of stool in front of lathe.

Ben


----------



## KenV (Jan 7, 2012)

Adjustable legs are a good choice -- slots and bolts to adjust the height is what is on my big lathe -- This helps make sure the lathe is leveled up well.  More important for big lathes than small ones, but good practice.   My big lathe is in the garage with a 2% grade to drain -- and is leveled to within 1/8th inch according to the laser.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 8, 2012)

If possible , try to do a temporary setup at a couple of heights to determine what feels best for your back , because that is a significant component of turning enjoyment . Mine is 4-5 inches above elbow height , which leaves my back fully erect and my neck nearly so . However , I position the tool rest lower than it would be if at elbow height . 

Ken makes a good point about the importance of level , although I personally don`t like bolts in slots because they have a habit of vibrating loose . Not a problem if you are only turning round or square pen blanks .


----------



## Papo (Jan 8, 2012)

Both my Jet Lathes sit on the Steel frames from Jet.One I keep A little higher then elbow for turning with casters to move outside while turning.The other is a dedicated buffer, that one I keep lower it helps with buffing.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 8, 2012)

As soon as I can get some of the stuff removed and  things in the basement straightened up. When you have a shop set up for doing production of an item, then stop doing it and then go to switch over to something else. It is amazing the stuff you accumulate in 20Years!:rotfl: I figure that a couple of sections of 2"x4" and a couple more stacked on top of each other from a base height. should be able to turn a couple of file handles to see how it feels.

Then can always add some spacers between the feet of the lathe and top of the stand! It is always better to have some first hand input in addition to the "gospel" of the internet! :wink:
:clown:


----------

